# Where can you get shirts without tags?



## ampedApparel (Sep 27, 2006)

Where can I find information about tees without the tags on the t-shirts? I am looking to have a small screen print on the inside of the shirt with the sizes and other tee info.

If you have t-shirts with tags, is there a machine that cant take them off, or do you cut them off with scissors... seems sort of extreme when you talk about large quantities of shirts.

Thanks


----------



## CrazyTeeShirts (Oct 31, 2006)

try this thread http://www.t-shirtforums.com/wholesale-t-shirts/t38.html?highlight=tagless+shirts

or you can find more by searching the forum for "removing tads" there are some other good threads


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> Where can I find information about tees without the tags on the t-shirts? I am looking to have a small screen print on the inside of the shirt with the sizes and other tee info.


Alstyle sells a t-shirt (style 1701) that is a tearaway tag.



> If you have t-shirts with tags, is there a machine that cant take them off, or do you cut them off with scissors... seems sort of extreme when you talk about large quantities of shirts.


Most people just buy whatever blanks they want WITH the tags in them and have them relabeled by the screen printer, seamstress or a relabeling company. Ask around to see if any screen printers in your area offer "finishing services" which usually includes relabeling.

That way they can pick whatever brand they want (Hanes, American Apparel, Jerzees, etc) and just retag them with their own company brand.

Some people remove the labels themselves with a tool called a "seam ripper".

You can find more info with this labels search tag.


----------



## Titere (Sep 14, 2006)

You can do it with sissors! Cut it out and then peel the remainings with your fingers. It aint hard, but it will take you a few t shirts to get it right, so practice with used shirts.


----------



## kilrkats (Jan 27, 2007)

Also Anvil has come out with 3 new styles for 2007 that have a tear-away tag.


----------



## kilrkats (Jan 27, 2007)

Imprints Wholesale in Colorado has a program where they will cut out the label and replace it with a custom label of your choice. You have to send the labels to them. They've also just introduced their new tagless label program.


----------



## scpromos (May 27, 2006)

Does Imprints Wholesale have a minimum for re-labeling?


----------



## kilrkats (Jan 27, 2007)

They can do as little as 12 pieces but I think the cost is $1.00.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> Does Imprints Wholesale have a minimum for re-labeling?


I just found out that TSCApparel.com will do relabeling if you buy blanks through them (they have some nice wholesale pricing as well).

Article1 also carries blank t-shirts with a tear-away tag.


----------



## mlodhi (Feb 3, 2007)

Once the tag is put on, it is difficult to remove it as it is overlocked pretty securely. You can talk to any manufacturer and they'll be happy to supply you tee without tags - it saves them time as well.


Muhammad Lodhi


----------



## instrumental (Dec 28, 2006)

if you dont have a screenprinting in your area who offers it you can always contact seamstresses in your area...most will do it, i dont know what there pricing is like


----------

